# My Pirate ship haunt.....



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool love it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great, One eyed Mick.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Whoa AWESOME! Love it.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! What lucky buyers! I hope they appreciate what a deal they got!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks awesome nice job Happy sailing mate!


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

One eyed Mick said:


> a couple of years back, we used to do a Pirate ship display for Halloween. We moved to another state, so the ship props stayed with the new owners of the house. This year we came back and helped them set it up again. Here are a few pics:


Oh my! There is no way I could have left all those awesome things behind! That is very nice of you though, and to go back and help them set up too! It looks awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I always love your pirate haunt.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank ye kindly for the nice words mateys!

Here are a few night shots of the Pirate ship haunt:


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Pirate haunts are so freaking awesome


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Where do you pirate deocrators find all the piratey stuff like the barrels and canons and such? I just have to shake my head in amazement at the pirate set ups I see on this forum. You guys rock.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

mariem said:


> Where do you pirate deocrators find all the piratey stuff like the barrels and canons and such? I just have to shake my head in amazement at the pirate set ups I see on this forum. You guys rock.


I built the majority of the props myself. I have basic carpentry skills that I learned in high school shop class. The nice thing about building a haunted Pirate ship is that it doesn't have to look perfect....just old. All it has to do is look good from 10 feet away, in the dark, with the fog machines going!

I built the cannons out of some old scrap 2x12's and ABS pipe that I had laying around. The wheels are replacement wheels for BBQ's from Home Depot. Some bits of chain and a few shackles and you have a cannon! 

The large wine barrels were from estate sales in my area when I was living back in the wine country of Northern California. They ran about $25-$35 dollars each. I bought the smaller wooden barrels through the internet from Lehmans.com. I got them a few years ago when they ran around $15-$20 each.....


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

That is so cool. Most home buyers want to change everything. That's great that they like the same stuff you do and it's unbelievably generous of you to help them out.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

baha!! love the coffin sailboat!! very clever.


----------

